# OsFa + Priority7 = The Hunters...



## OsFa.nl (Aug 3, 2012)

Not really derelict...

but funny enough to share...

Last night we (Prio-7 and me) were chatting on fb... the usual crap... until another mate asked me if I could find a location...

So... I asked Prio if he knew anybody that knew this location...

He didn't but sended me a link with more information 

AND THE HUNT WAS HUNT...

well, it took us aprox 5 minutes (of was it less Prio?) and 2 sets of gps-coordinates where flying around. Mine was a few miles of (google search suggestion fooled me ) but Prio-7 was dead on.

How long does it take to find a rare and elite location? Well if you pay me and Prio enough, you prop. have it the same night 

Hunting for rare locations is a part of the thrill isn't it...


----------



## krela (Aug 3, 2012)

OsFa.nl said:


> Hunting for rare locations is a part of the thrill isn't it...



For some. Maybe not for others.

In general if you know about and know how to use the various tools on the internet, and look at all the clues, it is possible to find what/where most places are. It's very difficult to 'hide' anything properly.


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 3, 2012)

that's easy enough if your hunting derps or ww2 stuff but it's a he'll of a lot harder to find drains


----------



## krela (Aug 3, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> that's easy enough if your hunting derps or ww2 stuff but it's a he'll of a lot harder to find drains



Nah they're not. If I want to find a drain I just send you a PM innit.


----------



## OsFa.nl (Aug 3, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> that's easy enough if your hunting derps or ww2 stuff but it's a he'll of a lot harder to find drains



And how about... Chateau chat Noir, Castle of the Monkeys, Atelier Decor... Chateau Lumiere (esp. google that last one)


----------



## krela (Aug 3, 2012)

We're not really interested in how amazing you think are btw, we're only interested in the locations.


----------



## OsFa.nl (Aug 3, 2012)

krela said:


> We're not really interested in how amazing you think are btw, we're only interested in the locations.



I'm not that amazing (just good ), Above was about the hunt and how to people can act like a catalysator towards each other...

You want the locations? okay... if it is so easy: you'll find them quick enough..

you will see the reports come by... but never the gps / kml / kmz... sorry not my kind of style....


----------



## OsFa.nl (Aug 3, 2012)

@moderators:

you know what: diss this thread... the intent was to start a discussion about hunting down locations and the fun in that (esp. if you work together with another one).

Now the topic sounds like showing off... never was the intention... Now I drag down Prio's name...

please DO remove permantly...


----------



## krela (Aug 3, 2012)

It's cool, maybe it's a language thing then.

I'm all for keeping locations safe, I think it's an important part of being a responsible explorer!


----------



## OsFa.nl (Aug 3, 2012)

krela said:


> It's cool, maybe it's a language thing then.
> 
> I'm all for keeping locations safe, I think it's an important part of being a responsible explorer!



As said before... My english is ok... but I think some things got "lost in translation"....

again I'm NOT showing-off....


----------



## Krypton (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't worry - I didn't get the impression you were showing off!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 3, 2012)

i love the hunt of finding places..its half the fun, especially when you spend ages looking at photos reports the landscape and whats written about them then get to work on it..i find that with all that your armed usually with all you need to find it..i dont like asking people for locations as it takes the fun away from it but at times certain places do elude me so i ask friends for a hint, i either get the hint or i dont either way i respect their decision,and carry on researching it myself.. i certainly wouldnt pay any one lol, but i think that was a joke  so yes the hunt is half the fun in exploring.


----------



## krela (Aug 3, 2012)

The thing is about doing your own research is that when you're looking for a specific place you quite often end up finding leads to other places you didn't even know about. So you end up with massive great lists of extra stuff too.


----------



## Silent Hill (Aug 3, 2012)

I recall one dude who posted a report in a non public section who really wanted to keep things under wraps! But he left a wake of clues in the thread.......... It took me less than 5mins to pinpoint the exact location. He shall remain nameless


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 3, 2012)

I got within 10 miles of finding highland house/furhouse just cos of the bull haha then just 1 random pik on flckr i got the exact location and name but it was tough but fun to crack, just gotta get my arse down there now


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 3, 2012)

Depends on my mood, but yes hunting on google and then the actual 'find' can be really good. I'm awesome at it too  I wish!


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 3, 2012)

Have to say just got in and from what I can read in the thread I think there is a lot of lost in translation. I am certainly stoked to find/help find a location that only a few others have, however I know Osfa well enough to know he wasn't showing off more likely like myself overjoyed at finding a location that has eluded him/me for sometime now..
The thrill of the search for sites is as bigger thrill if not bigger than the visit itself, just for my two pennies... 
Now come on guys share the love


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 3, 2012)

It's amazing how people find sites. 
There was one I was keeping low key (but not secret) and someone went into my exif data, from there he knew the time and date of my visit. he foun another report by me and done the same exercise. He knew I'd done them 50 mins apart, and therefore had a 40 mile radius for it. 
He matched up a date stone, and hey presto found it. 
Cleaver bunch aren't we  
Oh and P7 is the best finder of sites I've ever known!


----------



## krela (Aug 3, 2012)

It took me about 10 minutes to find Castle of the Monkeys so I failed the 5 minute test.


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 3, 2012)

Stop UrbanX I am gonna blush lol


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 3, 2012)

krela said:


> It took me about 10 minutes to find Castle of the Monkeys so I failed the 5 minute test.



Can you do these two now please  

Chateau Luminiere 
St Hilarius 


Pretty please they are driving me nuts lol


----------



## mookster (Aug 4, 2012)

And Chateau Clochard while you're at it


----------



## krela (Aug 4, 2012)

Sure, I charge a £50 finders fee per location though. ;-)


----------



## OsFa.nl (Aug 4, 2012)

@krela: 50 pound??? I'll ask 50 euro... do the math 

@krela: 10 minutes? Let's take a slower internet connection into consideration... still acceptable 

@Prio: Lumiere: you KNOW I got that one.... (that hunt was a little bit longer)


----------



## magmo (Aug 5, 2012)

krela said:


> The thing is about doing your own research is that when you're looking for a specific place you quite often end up finding leads to other places you didn't even know about. So you end up with massive great lists of extra stuff too.



Yes, often I will be looking for somthing on flash eart or google and you see somthing bigger and better near by that you didn't realise was there.....


----------

